# How long do centipedes live for?



## aspieguy (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey,

I find centipedes to be fascinating creatures. However, they don't seem to live that long. Yes, I have had the oddball centipede live a few years, but most don't seem to make it over a year. I've had captive born centipedes just randomly die on me. I know centipedes are moisture dependent, so I didn't neglect them. It just seems at any random time a centipede could die. I currently have an E. trigonopodus that has done just fine for a year now.

I'd like to get back into the centipede hobby, but I can't afford $50-$100 for a centipede that could just die at any time when I could use that money to buy a T that could live several years. 

Do centipedes not live too long in general? Why else would centipedes just randomly die?


----------



## jebbewocky (Nov 8, 2010)

about 5-7 years.


----------



## micheldied (Nov 9, 2010)

I believe the reason they don't live very long in captivity is the fact that most are wild caught adults, though many pedelings are being produced more than before.

I've had a Scolopendra Subspinipes Mutilans, bought as a sexually mature adult, for 3 years now.

In my opinion, they can be very long lived.


----------



## Steven (Nov 9, 2010)

I recently got back a captive bred Sc.spec. "tigerlegs" that i sold 5 years ago myself as pedeling,... so surely 6 years or more for medium to large sized pedes.


----------



## ophiophagus (Nov 10, 2010)

I've heard some say up to 15 years for species like S.heroes I think that that may be true


----------

